# fsck -y -f inoperent. Invalid node structure



## rocaillou (29 Septembre 2008)

Bonjour,

apres avoir essayer toutes les manipulations possibles du disque de restoration y compris la reinstallation rejetee, me voici sous la commande "commande S" et la fonction fsck -y -f qui me donne la reponse suivante/

Checking HFS plus volume
Checking Extends Overflow file
Checking Catalog file
Invalid node structure file
(4,303)
** volume check failed

Pour info, je peux acceder a mon DD via firewire, donc copie faite de mes fichiers.

Help !

Merci
François


----------



## Moonwalker (29 Septembre 2008)

Je pense qu'il va falloir recourir à un utilitaire plus puissant (Techtool Pro ou l'excellent Diskwarrior).

Sinon, puisque les données sont sauves, il faudrait re-formater le disque avant toute tentative de réinstallation, d'aucuns préconiseraient même un effacement sécurisé.


----------



## rocaillou (29 Septembre 2008)

Merci pour votre reponse. Techtoll pro ou disque warrior, est-ce que je peux les descendre sur un PC, faire des disquettes utilisables sur MAC? j'habite pas la France et suis plutot de l'autre cote de la terre.... Sinon, je pense que je vais devoir reformater le DD; Cependant, une question. Je ne sais pas ou se trouve le fichier de la messagerie. Pas tres grave, mais pas mal si je recupere mes anciens mails tout de meme.
Aussi, reformater un DD, je ne l'ai jamais fais. Risque ?
Merci
François


----------



## Moonwalker (29 Septembre 2008)

Tu récupères le dossier Utilisateurs (aka Users), comme ça t'es sûr de ne rien oublier.

Après, avec ton nouveau système tout propre, tu n'as plus qu'à importer depuis Mail.

Pour les utilitaires que j'ai sité, ils sont fait pour Mac sur Mac et pas pour PC.

D'ailleurs, tu n'as pas besoin d'un PC, juste d'un bon disque dur FW. Tu installes un système dessus avec tes disques d'installation et tu fais toutes les opérations depuis là.


----------

